# Did you get pregnant with NO temp shift?



## Etoile (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I know this is more of a TTC topic but I figured this is where the pregnant women are. I've done a lot of searching online and I know that RARELY women can ovulate with no temperature shift but I really want to know how rare it is.
Did you get pregnant with no thermal shift? Did you have other signs of ovulation?
TIA.


----------



## homestyle (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't know if this is really an answer for you, but have you considered using OPKs along with checking your temps? If you have a subtle shift, it might help you identify it.

Good luck!


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I had a *very* slow rise and thought for sure I had a short luteal phase. But turned out I got pregnant that month even when FF gave me a luteal phase of 7 days. So my temp did rise but only over a week.


----------



## Etoile (May 8, 2002)

homestyle--I have considered that. This is my first month temping so I don't want to spend the money jumping the gun. My plan is to wait 3 months, see if I continue to have no temp shift but other timely ovulation signs, and if it continues try the OPK's.

beebalmama--thanks, that helps


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

After temping for 2 years for tta, I always got a clear shift. But the month I got pregnant, I had so few signs (including hardly any temp shift or cm) that FF said I hadn't even ovulated. The thing kicking me in the ribs right now will beg to differ.


----------



## homestyle (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Etoile* 
homestyle--I have considered that. This is my first month temping so I don't want to spend the money jumping the gun. My plan is to wait 3 months, see if I continue to have no temp shift but other timely ovulation signs, and if it continues try the OPK's.

One more thought .... do you use secondary signs as well (like cervical position and opening) besides checking fluid and temp? Maybe that would help.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Etoile (May 8, 2002)

homestyle, thanks for the good luck wish. unfortunately I can't reach for CP! But am tracking CM. The more I research, it seems really rare to have no temp shift... glad to have a little anecdotal evidence though!


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

While it may be rare to have no temp shift it certainly happened to me. I had beautiful perfect cycles in the months leading up to conception, and we always timed DTD just right...but had no luck at all (and this is after trying for four years!) The month I got pregnant we DTD really early in my cycle, no temp shift and I figured I just didn't O that month (so I allowed myself to get really drunk to celebrate our anniversary...oops). Well bang, presto. I'm still







over that one.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I did with my 7 yr old. After that, I never temped again. I figured no changes in temps with him, no point in temping.


----------



## Sarahstw (Jun 18, 2006)

I had subtle temperature changes. The type that any kind of software could not pick up, or pick up only many days later (slow rise). I always knew when I was ovulating due to CF changes, so I learned quickly that taking my temp was useless and stopped. Which was great because I hated it, and only wanted the experience of what it would look like on a chart.

Anywho, yes twice, might be my short answer if you consider temperature shift to be of the style that is described in books, or detected by software. Like I said, I always saw a slight change in temp and large change in CF that made ovulation easily detectable for me.

Why do you ask?


----------

